# Chip inside enamelware? Is it ok to still eat from?



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

I splurged and purchased the enamelware pot set from Nova Naturals for my daughter for Christmas. She loves it and wants to eat everything in the small pot.

In less than two weeks though, I noticed there is a chip in the enamelware on the inside of the pot.







Does anyone know if it is still safe to use to eat from?

She loves this pot so much and it was so expensive but I want to be safe.

Any information on if it is safe to eat out of enamelware with a chip would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

hmm . . . i will be watching this thread, because it didn't occur to me that it might not be!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I always thought enamelware did indeed have lead in it?







it may just be certain brands though..

I'd return it personally.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I would return it, too! I also have concerns about enamelware containing lead so I don't use it.

IIRC, there is a mama here whose dh works for Le Creuset, so maybe she will have a better idea and be able to shed some light on this. (Not that it is a LC pot, but w/LC being enamelware too...)

gl
hth


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've gotten rid of old chipped enamelware before b/c my understanding is that it will leach chemicals. I don't know what a new kind would do - it depends what metal is underneath the enamel (enamel is a powdered glass fired on top of the metal and not as problematic as the metal underneath. Say you knew it was cast iron underneath the enamel - that's not toxic, a chip in something like that - I understand - wouldn't be dangerous to eat from. Other metals are covered with the enamel because they aren't as ideal to eat/cook from though).

Being relatively new - I'd try to contact the company and/or try to get it replaced. It might have been chipped already, and if you'd just recently gotten the pan it really shouldn't chip this early anyway.


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I did call NovaNatural and they were so helpful! They replaced it and DD is happy as a clam now.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this up!
DH has an extensive collection of enamel mugs from various sources and eras. They're quite fun to have on display and we used to just use them for special occasions (sledding parties etc.) but somehow they ended up being our main mugs for everyday use and pretty much all of them have at least one chip in the interior.

Ahhhh now I have an excuse to go and buy the mugs I actually wanted


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

we dont eat out of the pots and pans, although they are chipped and dd plays with them, she does love her set of dishes from nova, made byt he same company.

They are made in germany and Im sure do not have a lead glaze or lead paint in them.

THe made in china enamelware that you get at camping stores or whatever might, but I am pretty sure the nova naturals, doesnt.


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yukookoo* 
we dont eat out of the pots and pans, although they are chipped and dd plays with them, she does love her set of dishes from nova, made byt he same company.

They are made in germany and Im sure do not have a lead glaze or lead paint in them.

THe made in china enamelware that you get at camping stores or whatever might, but I am pretty sure the nova naturals, doesnt.

I don't know about the lead issues, but our nova naturals set is made in poland, not germany


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

they say made in poland, but i am pretty sure they are made in germany and distributed through poland . Their website is in german and I have a friend who is polish and brings things to the us that are made there and I asked her if she could get this company because I love their stuff being sure that it is a polish company, but she said that they are not, they are brought from germany. Anyway not sure thats all accurate just the info I have. But things made in polland are a high standard too as far as natural materials and non toxics


----------

